# Intouch



## chivas (1 Februar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

ich müsste mich etwas einlesen - einarbeiten in Intouch. Leider hab ich das Programm nicht zur Verfügung und bin auf der Suche nach Lernbeispielen.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, wo ich solche Dokumente finden kann?


mfg


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Februar 2005)

Tja...... Ist mit InTouch so ein Problem. Die sind nicht wirklich grosszügig mit Beispielapplikationen. Und ich denke das man mit einlesen auch nicht wirklich weiter kommt... Ich hab mir damals einen Kollegen rangeholt der InTouch kannte und hab mir das wesentliche zeigen lassen.

Aber vielleicht kennt ja hier jemand ne Saugstelle für InTouch-Beispiele 

Grüsse aus dem Lipperland

www.wonderware.de bzw. www.wonderware.at kennst Du ja bestimmt


----------



## Maxl (1 Februar 2005)

Kann das nur bestätigen!

Mir hat ebenfalls ein Kollege, der schon etwas eingearbeitet war, die wichtigsten Dinge gezeigt
Und dann: learning by doing, try and error

Und nach etwa 2 Wochen einarbeiten bin ich auf die meisten nützliche Funktionen
draufgekommen und hab schließlich mit meinem Projekt anfangen können.

Wonderware benötigt auch für den Entwicklungs-Arbeitsplatz eine Lizenz, die sich nach der Anzahl der verwendeten Tags richtet,
Ich hatte damals ein Beispielprojekt, das ich allerdings nicht öffnen konnte, weil meine Lizenz zu wenige Tags erlaubte.


----------



## chivas (2 Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Wird nicht so leicht sein, ohne Software etwas zu lernen.


mfg
chivas

ps: Was sind TAGS ?


----------



## PeterEF (2 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

für english speaking people gibs auf www.wonderware.com unter Training/Online Training eine schrittweise Einführung Online. Ich fands ganz informativ, auf den Einsatz von Intouch haben wir dann trotzdem verzichtet...

Ein Tag ist ein Signal, z.B. ein analoger Meßwert, der dargestellt werden soll. (In WinCC heißt das gleich "Power Tag"). Willst Du 100 Temperaturen als Istwert darstellen und 100 Sollwerte dafür vorgeben, benötigst Du die Lizenz für 200 Tags usw. usf.


Peter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Februar 2005)

:?  Ich würde da auch gerne drauf verzichten.... aber leider wollen unsere Kunden das System haben......  :evil: 

Aber ohne Software lernen kannst Du meiner Meinung nach vergessen.  Soweit ich weiss kannst Du die Software ohne Lizenz als Demo benutzen. Dann kannst Du wenigstens ein paar Funktionen ausprobieren. Und auch reichlich Handbücher sind mit dabei. Sprech doch mal mit Deinen Wonderware-Vertreter  8)


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

kann ich nur bestätigen:

1. vertreter fragen! er soll dir eine demo geben!
2. demo version erlaubt nur eine bestimme anzahl an fenster und tags- ist aber zum probieren kein problem!

beim installieren wird man gefragt, ob man die demo-projekte mit installieren will- hier einfach "ja" sagen und man hat einige beispiele.

ansonsten: finger weg von wonderware! meine bug-liste hat derzeit ca. 20 punkte (wurden alle von der 8er in die 9er übernommen) warte seit ca 3 monaten auf antwort vom support! :-(

viel erfolg!
ps: evtl. vom kunden die cd-kompieren lassen, dann hast du ja die demo!
vorher aber vertreter fragen!


----------



## Ralle (2 Februar 2005)

@KeinInTouchFreund

und gleich die Bugliste eingefügt hilft allen Betroffenen weiter  :lol:

Ansonsten kenne ich InTouch nur in einer älteren Version, das System war gut. Leider ist das Geschäftsgebaren etwas eigenartig, liegt wohl an der Ami-Mutter. Die hatten uns damals 2 Entwicklerversionen verkauft (echt viel Kohle) und ein paar Tage später kam die neue Version. Um die noch kostenlos zu bekommen mußten wir uns ganz schön ins Zeug legen. Außerdem war die Informationslage wirklich mau. Die sitzen in München; wir waren dort auf einer Messe mit einer riesigen Maschine und InTouch-Visualisierung.
Glaub nicht daß sich mal einer blicken ließ, im Gegenteil ich mußte noch hinfahren, um mit das neueste Update zu holen, ohne daß überhaupt nichts gelaufen wäre. 

Wenn ich die Anfrage ganz oben lese, dann hat sich wohl nicht allzuviel verändert.


----------



## Feldmann (20 Januar 2009)

*Wonderware InTouch*

Hallo, ich arbeite heute zum ersten Mal mit Wonderware InTouch 10.0 Runtime. ich habe ein Projekt und bekomme immer eine License-Meldung. Es kann eine wwsuite.lic nicht gefunden werden. 
Ich habe einen Dongle. erledigt sich dann nicht das Problem?
Außerdem sollte das Programm doch dann im Demo-Modus starten. nur dafür habe ich zu viele Variablen. Wo liegt da die Grenze?

und zum Schluss noch eine Frage:
ist es möglich, eine vorhandene Schnittstelle zu einer S5-Steuerung auf eine S7-Schnittstelle umzubiegen, ohne dass jeder Datenpunkt angepasst werden muss? 
Als Beispiel: in iFix (Ge Fanuc) gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Tags zu exportieren und dann mit "Suchen/Ersetzen" zum Beispiel in Excel den Knotennamen zu ändern. 
Kann Wonderware soetwas auch??

Vielen Dank schon mal und weiterhin gutes gelingen...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Januar 2009)

Feldmann schrieb:


> Hallo, ich arbeite heute zum ersten Mal mit Wonderware InTouch 10.0 Runtime. ich habe ein Projekt und bekomme immer eine License-Meldung. Es kann eine wwsuite.lic nicht gefunden werden.
> Ich habe einen Dongle. erledigt sich dann nicht das Problem?


Ich kenne Intouch eigentlich immer mit CD auf dem die wwsuite.lic Datei ist. Diese kopiert man entweder per Hand ins Lizenz-Verzeichnis (bei mir in C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\ArchestrA\License), oder du kannst es über den Lizenz-Manager installieren. Vielleicht wird dein Dongle ja dort erkannt.



Feldmann schrieb:


> und zum Schluss noch eine Frage:
> ist es möglich, eine vorhandene Schnittstelle zu einer S5-Steuerung auf eine S7-Schnittstelle umzubiegen, ohne dass jeder Datenpunkt angepasst werden muss?
> Als Beispiel: in iFix (Ge Fanuc) gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Tags zu exportieren und dann mit "Suchen/Ersetzen" zum Beispiel in Excel den Knotennamen zu ändern.


Ich kenne da kein automatisches :TOOL: von Wonderware.
Aber du kannst wie bei iFix die Datenbasis als csv-Datei exportieren, dort das Feld AccessName auf deine neue Station umstellen und wieder importieren.
Über ein paar Excel Funktionen vorher die S5-Adressen (wort-orientiert) auf S7-Adressen (byte-orientiert) umrechnen.


----------



## Feldmann (21 Januar 2009)

Danke für die gute Antwort.

kannst du mir auch sagen, wie das genau geht? Das würde mir echt weiterhelfen.
Ich habe jetzt auch eine gültige Lizenz und kann dann morgen direkt angreifen.

Schönen Gruß...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Januar 2009)

Feldmann schrieb:


> kannst du mir auch sagen, wie das genau geht? Das würde mir echt weiterhelfen.



Was denn geht, mit der Lizenz oder mit dem umstellen von S5 auf S7?


----------



## Feldmann (23 Januar 2009)

Moinsen,

ich meinte das Exprotieren der Datenbasis. Aber das habe ich jetzt hinbekommen. Ich habe bei Wonderware angerufen und mich dort erkundigt. 

Das ist nicht so kompliziert gewesen.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## merlin_de (23 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Du startest die Intouch.exe, wählst Dein Applikationsverzeichniss und klickst oben im Menü auf "DBDump". Im Applikationsverzeichniss wird dann eine DB.CSV erstellt. Die kannst Du recht einfach mit Excel bearbeiten und danach per "DBLoad" wieder in die Applikation einlesen (vorher Daten sichern). Das geht jedenfalls einfacher als mit dem Variablenbrowser im WindowMaker jede Variable einzeln anzufassen.
Gruss,Micha


----------

